# Even More Sophie



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi All, 

We recently ordered our Boni's PGWear, so we are very excited about that. I just thought I would share some more photos of Sophie in case anyone is interested. There are a couple of her resting in her home by the picture window, and the rest are her visiting (running) my office. I have a couple of her perched on my chest that I took with the cellphone, but I will spare you those, since they also feature my mug unfortunately. As I type this, she is just perched on my shoulder, with heavy eyelids. She is great.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*more*

Here are a couple more.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is a beauty and looks so happy and content. Lovely pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, she is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, my, she even has a French pedicure!!  Sophie is quite the beauty.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you two are a pretty good match.
She's one lucky bird.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr.Hooters is my all most all white Birmingham Roller, even though he is with Fanny, He is eyeballing your Shopie as we look at the pics! She is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sophie is beautiful and the name really suits her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the latest pictures of Sophie. She is fast becoming a favorite of mine.  Her cage looks really nice and I'm sure she enjoys looking out the window. She is gorgeous.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, that is what Squeaks and I call ONE BEAUTIFUL LUCKY ABSOLUTELY SPOILED PIGEON!

A match truly made in heaven!

We will look forward to many more pictures of the lovely Sophie and, we won't mind if you include yourself...after all you ARE the mate!

Also looking forward to seeing what Sophie thinks of her PGWear...bet she will truly enjoy! AND a picture, of course!

Hugs and Scritches
Shi &Squeaks


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, A picture of you also, would be a treat!


----------

